# State of Goose Population - SE Region



## jkangas

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to start this thread out here as i have been doing quite a bit of research on the early goose population in the SE Region of ND ranging from Ellendale to Carrington and Medina to Fargo. I am going to present the facts i have gathered from the game and fish relating to the goose population first:

1. In North Dakota this year, there are 289,423 resident geese. At our peak, 3 years ago (2013), there were 339,015. So overall, the population is still very good. In the SE region, we account for only 24,279 of that 289,423 this year (8.2% of all). At the peak in 2011, the SE region had 57,896 of the 339,015 geese (17.1% of all). This makes for a decline of 58% in resident goose population in the SE region in the last 3 years. Needless to say, in 2011, we were the leader for all regions in North Dakota by a long shot. In 3 years, we have gone from the leader, to the bottom (by far).

2. In 2011, the goose limit was 8 birds, which was an increase from the previous years limit of 5. In 2012, the game and fish was pressured to increase the limit again because of a good hatch and pressure from farmers to assist with the crop destruction the high goose population was bringing. In order to help the farmers, the limit was raised to 15 from 8 and along with that they also pulled the week restrictions from non-residents during the early season. The season was also stretched into mid august instead of September 1st. While this has done the trick with keeping the goose population declining (As the season was meant for), it also brought about destruction of the goose population in the SE region. The 15 bird limit coupled with a Ducks Unlimited article naming Jamestown ND as the best early goose season destination in the US, brought about a 70% increase in non-resident hunting population.

3. In the 2011 early season, hunters killed more geese in this area than i have ever seen. I truly believe we had the most resident geese per square mile in the entire US. How is it in 5 years we went from the tip-top to the very bottom? Last year we have 4416 resident early season goose hunter and 1197 non-resident early season goose hunters. This year, we are projected for 5000 resident goose hunters and 2000 non-resident goose hunters. Why the increase? Well, Minnesota and South Dakota have shut down their early seasons. This has a huge impact on the south east region of North Dakota because we are the target for most of the fargo/moorhead and border hunters. Now, I am not blaming anything on the non-resident hunters, if i were them i would be over here hunting early season geese also. But, the fact of the matter is, the SE region, specifically between Jamestown and Carrington is unbelievably full of hunters and unbelievably low on geese. Now i am not complaining. Populations rise and fall. The point of this is that, North Dakota has 289,423 birds and only 24,079 exist in the SE region but we by far have the highest hunter population per square mile in the state.

4. Wetlands decline. The last 2 years have seen the poorest nesting habitat in the last ten years. The geese are coming back North in the spring to empty sloughs and fewer potholes. If we don't have a wet spring next year, we may be in some serious trouble in this region for nesting geese. If the wetland conditions are not correct to support nesting, the geese may not nest or may move in general.

5. The game and fish has no plan of dropping the limits or changing the regulations any time soon. As the state population is still so high, they simply cannot justify a drop. That leaves it up to us to maintain our own regional populations. We are hunters need to also be conservationists. Honestly, I am a die-hard waterfowler and i live to hunt the early season but right now i can't bring myself to hunt the SE region because every bird i kill is less we will have for next year. The word is, that the early season will actually be extended by 5 days next year (Still in talks), leaving a 2 day break between the early season and regular season (Which I was not thrilled about).

6. Farmers killing geese. I don't know what it looks like to everyone else's areas but we have seen an incredible amount of farmers killing geese. I have no problem with farmers killing geese but they have a limit in the summer and there have been quite a few instances in our area where 200+ have been killed. Just think, 200+ killed in a weekend is 1500 geese 5 years from now. Mostly by boats when the goslings hatch. It seems as though many people took the high population on themselves and wanted to obliterate the geese instead of dealing with the issue of how to stop them from walking into their crops. This has even gone so far in our area as some guys started a goose-killing club in the summer. These guys would go out and kill as many baby geese as they could and whoever could kill the most was the winner. This kills me as a hunter and conservationist. Everyone in this area knows its a problem but no one has specifics. I actually have a special agent from the game and fish investigating this but unfortunately, the problem is, how are they supposed to patrol these summer licenses? As i said, i don't have a problem if the farmers need to get a few geese out of their crops but they need to stay within limits.

The point of all of this is, If you hunt the SE region or are planning on taking a trip here, I urge you to reconsider. This is not meant to drive away any hunters or play any tricks on anyone. What will most benefit North Dakota geese, is if more hunters attack these areas that have very high bird populations. We need to bring down the state-wide population in order to get game and fish to drop the limits back to a respectable number. I am not kidding when i say the Jamestown area is dying fast. I put on 2,000 miles in the last two weeks and i found 2 fields of 250+. While the geese are not grouped up very heavily yet, I didn't see the normal pockets here and there. It was very discouraging.

I can tell you right now, if you want to kill big numbers of geese this year, stay away from the SE region (At least until the migration begins). Go west or north. We need to rebuild our population ourselves and educate our farmers on how to manage land near nesting habitat during high goose populations without obliterating the population. If we continue on the same trend we are on now, we will have no geese left in 2 years.

I will be bringing a proposal to legislatures along with the facts i am gathering to zone off the SE region until the population can be re-built. I know that i will probably get no-where but the more people i can get involved, the more chance we have of actually making a difference. As i said before, there is a line where hunters can have great goose hunting state-wide and farmers can not suffer the crop devastation they have seen in the past. The early season doesn't need to be an eradication season if people and farmers can come to an understanding and work together to find a balance.

I don't have all the details of the proposal worked out yet but the something like the following need to happen for the SE region:

1. We need to Zone off the SE region from the rest of the state. The SE region is vastly different from the rest of North Dakota and is much more prone to volatile populations than the rest of the state.

2. Included with this Zoning will be a reduction in early-season limit to 5. We can easily rebuild the population with an 5 bird limit and it is large enough to keep the population stable in good-nesting years. In addition, this will re-locate some of the non-resident hunters to the other areas of the state that will still have a 15 bird limit.

3. Unfortunately, i'm sorry non-residents but we need to put limits on the amount of days you can hunt in the early season in the SE region. I don't have all the details of the best way to propose this right now but i would like to think that an 8 day license would allow non-residents to hunt 2 weekends in a row. I don't like proposing this but unfortunately, the SE Region gets 45% of all non-resident hunters which is incredibly high compared to the rest of the state. This will deter some people from hunting in the SE region and that is kind of the goal is to spread the non-resident population out to other parts of the state to decrease the overall population.

Please do not turn this thread into some sort of non-resident debate or start a war of farmers vs. hunters. I am simply trying to get people aware of the problem before it becomes a bigger problem.

All facts provided in this post are courtesy of the game and fish and the waterfowl biologists.

I would love to hear your feedback and ideas regarding how this can be fixed. Many of you are just as avid waterfowlers as I am and it would be great to hear some ideas or concerns with this.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Duckslayer100

Drop the limit back to 5 daily and start the season Sept. 1.

Just like the good old days. I'd be very happy if that happened.


----------



## Chuck Smith

jkangas.....

So you are saying that the early goose season is doing what it was supposed to do in the SE part of the state. The early goose season was meant as a "depredation" season. To help manage or get under control or even lesson the resident goose population so that the farmers would not get damage to crops. So it is a success. :bop:

People forget that these special seasons were not meant for the hunters to get "extra" time in the field. They were meant to let the hunters be the tool for controlling a population.

Now I agree with you that if the g & f want to keep the early season going they should drop the limit from 15 to either 8 or 5.


----------



## jkangas

Hi Chuck,

I agree. BUT, the early season is meant to reduce the population as a whole. Currently there is no model in place for regional population control. While the SE region of the state has been reduced, it has been reduced too quickly compared to the rest of the state. The game and fish has no plans of changing the limits in the next few years unless they can prove the state population as a whole has been cut down to an acceptible level to support a limit drop. In 2 years from now at our current rate of population decline, the SE region will have 1800 or fewer geese left. 1800 geese in an area the size of the SE region is not population control, it is eradication.

What we need to have happen is either, the rest of the state needs to catch up with the SE region for population reductions OR we need the SE region zoned off as a statement that the early season is working in areas with high concentrations of hunters. We cannot continue to have a 15 bird limit with no non-resident controls in an area where the population is falling at 5 times the rate of every other region in the state.

Canadian Geese are not a plague, they are an opportunity for sportsmen to enjoy doing what they love. If more farmers were educated on the subject of controlling lands near nesting areas during years of high goose populations, we wouldn't have to worry about destroying the population in the first place.

There are only 2 ways that geese perform crop destruction:

1. Nesting geese on water with open access to fields. (No barrier between water and crop)

2. Molt Migrators who don't nest. (SE Region hardly has any molt migrators as most go further north)

There are very easy proven ways to stop both of these that don't require us to shoot the population so low that there are no geese left to eat in the fields.

And if we want to talk about crop destruction, no one ever talks about the deer population. Deer spend all year eating crops but no one complains about it because there is no visual destruction. I guarantee if the game and fish wanted to bring an early season on deer where people could go out and shoot 2 deer a piece that are munching crops, farmers would lead a revolt. The only reason geese do so much devastation in certain areas is because they eat the crop early so the only plant is gone but lets keep in mind that where those crops are getting eaten, 95% of the time are in areas near water where the crops will grow to be 6 inches tall anyway as they are generally areas of high alkali concentrations. Now there are exceptions to this of course, i have seen some pretty bad fields before where the geese have eaten 6-10 acres but once again, there are ways of preventing this that don't involve total eradication.

Obviously, as a waterfowl hunter i am biased but shouldn't we all be? Just saying that the point of the early season is to annihilate the goose population so we don't have to figure out innovative ways to control crop devastation is not what this should be about.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Jkangas....

Oh I agree with you 100% about other ways to help save crops with buffer zones and what not.

I also agree with you about deer damage.

I too love to hunt geese and wouldn't want to see the early season go away.

But I was just pointing out that it is working... in the SE part.

I also agree that if the g & f would zone off the SE part and make it 5 goose limit for the early season. That would also push some NR hunters out of that area. Some would say... why shoot 5 when they can shoot 15 in a different part....and off they would go.

What you are finding out should be a pat on the back to hunters. I mean it is showing that hunting is a tool that worked. So when the Anti's come out and say hunting doesn't work.... here is a perfect case study.


----------



## Buck25

its because the non-residents bust the roost and the geese migrate hundreds of miles to a new state. :rollin:


----------



## Buck25

the nodakoutdoors canada goose hunting forum died when they started patrolling the resident vs. non-resident threads. That $hit was the best!

Don't mean to steal your thread jkangas, i just loved those threads. Good luck convincing the farmers to care about geese though. They simply just don't, and never will. Maybe i'm wrong, hopefully, but i don't think farmers care if we have a "healthy population" they just want them gone.


----------



## Buck25

The other 'problem' if you want to call it that is, the new standard of a "good hunt". People want to put at least 50 on the ground for a good hero picture on facebook right?

I guess that's the way we are supposed to think, that is the point of the season correct?
This whole season just makes geese seem like a pest that needs to be killed, and it goes to people's heads. They don't think about geese or goose hunting the same as they used to.

Anyways, I don't hunt geese in august. Just because it is legal to kill geese, doesn't mean that it is 'hunting season' to me. It seems a lot more like summer than hunting season in my eyes.

You seem like a good man jkangas, you have a hard fought battle ahead of you, goodluck.


----------



## Buck25

Duckslayer100 said:


> Drop the limit back to 5 daily and start the season Sept. 1.
> 
> Just like the good old days. I'd be very happy if that happened.


 :beer: preach it! :thumb:


----------



## jkangas

Appreciate all the feedback guys 

I do agree that a 5 bird limit might create more hunting opportunities outside of the SE region where as an 8 bird limit might almost be too similar to the current 15. Most people never hit a 15 bird limit let alone an 8 bird limit so maybe 5 is what we need to go back to to move hunters to other areas of the state.


----------



## KEN W

jkangas ..good ideas. Lots of work and thought put into them. But I don't see them happening. Businesses here won't let them. The only way less hunters will hunt in the SE is if hunters figure out on their own that the birds just aren't in this part if the state. They will then have to decide whether to hunt in another part of the state with better hunting or not come at all.


----------



## the professor

jkangas, are your population numbers from breeding pair counts or fall flight counts?


----------



## jkangas

Breeding


----------



## jkangas

Hi Ken,

That's a good point but hunters are never going to realize that on their own because it's so convenient right now. Most hunters aren't the die hard types, only 10-15% are. The die hard type will travel and scout like crazy, the rest are content whether they shoot 4 or 40. This applies to the border hunters and make up a solid amount of the NR goose hunter population. The ones we need to relocate are the travelers, the ones who travel 2+ hours to hunt the weekend here won't have a problem driving 3 hours for higher limits and the same NR regulations.

Like I said it probably won't happen but if it doesn't it will take 10 years to rebuild once the G&F finally drops the limits


----------



## Nd3

Has anyone ever seen varying limits by county? Maybe that would help. It is unfortunate for the hunters in the SE but like its been said in this thread, the season did its job in that region. The only way to get farmers to try keep geese out of the surrounding fields without killing them is to make it illegal to kill them. I hunt waterfowl and also farm. Our farm kills plenty of geese but we don't make it a sport or boast about it. I live in the northern part of the state and definitely have seen decreased numbers the past two years as well.


----------



## jkangas

You are right on, the early season is doing what its meant to. It's just doing it too quickly here compared to the rest of the state.


----------



## Duckslayer100

jkangas said:


> You are right on, the early season is doing what its meant to. It's just doing it too quickly here compared to the rest of the state.


It's a proximity thing. Fargo is base camp for three colleges and loads of regular Joe hunters. Anywhere within 1.5 hours of here is game to overhunting, especially when it comes to early season geese.

As I said, I'll wait. Most folks give up after the birds get educated and they can't stand the skeeters. Molts come through in September and a couple cool nights will change everything up in a hurry. Then I'll finally get excited.


----------



## Buck25

jkangas said:


> It's just doing it too quickly here compared to the rest of the state.


According to you, a hunter, who's opinion no one cares about on this matter.

I'm not disagreeing or trying to be rude. I just believe that this is the reality of the situation.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Duckslayer....

Great point about the colleges and population of Fargo. That is one thing people also forget is that aspect of the hunting situation.

jkangas.... This is a good topic and shows how conservation/hunting works and needs constant monitoring and changes to keep up with populations.

One thing people don't like or will complain about is "change".... no matter if they move the season dates forward or backwards... increase or decrease limits.... put regulations on zones... or put restrictions on NR or even R hunters. Remember back when it was tags for geese or even you were limited to X amount a season not a day!!! People forget how things once were and expect things to stay status quo.


----------



## slough

When I started hunting as a teen in the mid-late 90's, I think the Canada goose limit was 1 and some areas of the state were closed to hunting them. That's barely 20 years ago - things can change fast in the waterfowl world. There's no doubt we'll get to a point where the early season is no longer needed.


----------



## Bruce

Roberts county in NE SD has the same situation. Bird numbers are way down the last few years.


----------



## KEN W

These high limits and early seasons are doing exactly what they were meant to do. Lower the population. No way will the farmers and businesses want to make them more restrictive and allow it to build back up again. The only way that will happen is if hunters get tired of low shoot numbers and go to another part of the state where populations are higher or else not come at all. Not a good solution for residents living in this area, but it is what it is. :eyeroll:


----------



## jkangas

Ken,

Dropping the limit to 8 or 5 and restricting NR's to 8 day licenses will not sky-rocket the population back to where it was. In this region, they never needed to change the limit from 8 to 15 in the first place as hunters brought the population down a lot when it was 8. The goal of this is not to bring the population back and you are missing that. The goal of this is to bring the state-wide population down so the limits can come down while at the same time keeping our area from losing all of its geese.

Ken, you do understand that the more hunters we have in an area, the less geese get shot right? There is a tipping point like anything else where when you have so many people, small fields of 20-40 geese start getting shot and we lose our big number shoots which actually reduce the population. When people hunt small fields of geese, they never get a chance to bunch up and produce big shoots. So, i guess i don't understand how you think its not a good solution for residents. Are you saying its not a good solution because residents are uninformed?


----------



## KEN W

I NEVER said your solution isn't good for residents. I guess you are missing my point. Any relaxation in limits and numbers of NR will be VERY difficult to achieve because farmers would rather have no geese at all. And businesses want as many NR as they can get into their towns. Those 2 groups will fight you tooth and nail to leave everything the way it is. I agree with you it would be best to funnel all those NR to other parts of the state. But I really think they will have to decide that themselves when they are not satisfied with the way it is here now.

I hope you can get what you say from the GNF.Has this been discussed at an Advisory Board meeting?


----------



## Scraper

ok, jkangas there is an easy solution. advertise a different area that is full of birds and the masses will head there. They keep coming back to SE ND because people like to chase memories. Help them make a new memory somewhere else that needs the pressure and yours will drop. Just don't send them to my area...hahaha :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Ken and Jkangas....

I think the idea of "zones" just for limits would make NR hunters or people looking for "big kills" move on its own. You wont have to limit NR days or anything like that.

Because if people are into the "kills"... they will move to where they can have a 15 limit per day and can have the 90 birds in a picture type thing with 6 guys.

But Ken is 100% correct..... the farmers want them all gone and the service industry wants all the people they can get... ie: hotels, restaurants, bars, gas stations, cafe's, diners, etc. Plus the G & F likes the $50 it can charge to NR hunters.


----------



## fowlfreak

First off I don't want to hurt anyones feelings with this post.

With that said jkangas you had a post similar to this last early season staying you thought the pressure was too high and that guys were being idiots. Do I agree there is too much pressure and more and more idiots that don't show respect? Yes absolutely but we will never change that and it will only get worse and worse. The more that social media idolizes big piles of birds, flat bill hats and 20 foot trailers the more know-it-all hunters there will be. Also the ease of information on places to go and tips these days has increased pressure. Hunting is becoming a lot like fishing. It takes one idiot to post where he shot a limit and the next week trailers galore.

Now to the population issue. You cant say that just hunting has caused such a drastic change in population. There are way too many factors that go into population dynamics. Have you considered the lack of water there has been in the spring the last two years? Or how about the fact that drain tiling removes water faster when there is water there? Or the fact that we have lost millions of acres of CRP and will lose over 350,000 more acres in the next two years? Birds wont be there or nest if there isn't sufficient cover for them.

So if you want to go to the G&F and say things need to change be my guest. I just don't see it going that far until things get way worse. As said before it brings in way too much money to the state and small communities. There are still plenty of birds to go around and to still put up big shoots even to reach a limit which is hard to do this time of the year period! Just put in your windshield time instead of complaining on the internet and your problems will be solved.


----------



## Buck25

fowlfreak said:


> First off I don't want to hurt anyones feelings with this post.
> 
> With that said jkangas you had a post similar to this last early season staying you thought the pressure was too high and that guys were being idiots. Do I agree there is too much pressure and more and more idiots that don't show respect? Yes absolutely but we will never change that and it will only get worse and worse. The more that social media idolizes big piles of birds, flat bill hats and 20 foot trailers the more know-it-all hunters there will be. Also the ease of information on places to go and tips these days has increased pressure. Hunting is becoming a lot like fishing. It takes one idiot to post where he shot a limit and the next week trailers galore.
> 
> Now to the population issue. You cant say that just hunting has caused such a drastic change in population. There are way too many factors that go into population dynamics. Have you considered the lack of water there has been in the spring the last two years? Or how about the fact that drain tiling removes water faster when there is water there? Or the fact that we have lost millions of acres of CRP and will lose over 350,000 more acres in the next two years? Birds wont be there or nest if there isn't sufficient cover for them.
> 
> So if you want to go to the G&F and say things need to change be my guest. I just don't see it going that far until things get way worse. As said before it brings in way too much money to the state and small communities. There are still plenty of birds to go around and to still put up big shoots even to reach a limit which is hard to do this time of the year period! Just put in your windshield time instead of complaining on the internet and your problems will be solved.


It's good for hunters to be worried about having a healthy goose population. After all, were probably the only people that ever will worry about it. Discussing the state of the goose population and "complaining on the internet" are not one and the same.


----------



## KEN W

fowlfreak said:


> First off I don't want to hurt anyones feelings with this post.
> 
> With that said jkangas you had a post similar to this last early season staying you thought the pressure was too high and that guys were being idiots. Do I agree there is too much pressure and more and more idiots that don't show respect? Yes absolutely but we will never change that and it will only get worse and worse. The more that social media idolizes big piles of birds, flat bill hats and 20 foot trailers the more know-it-all hunters there will be. Also the ease of information on places to go and tips these days has increased pressure. Hunting is becoming a lot like fishing. It takes one idiot to post where he shot a limit and the next week trailers galore.
> 
> Now to the population issue. You cant say that just hunting has caused such a drastic change in population. There are way too many factors that go into population dynamics. Have you considered the lack of water there has been in the spring the last two years? Or how about the fact that drain tiling removes water faster when there is water there? Or the fact that we have lost millions of acres of CRP and will lose over 350,000 more acres in the next two years? Birds wont be there or nest if there isn't sufficient cover for them.
> 
> So if you want to go to the G&F and say things need to change be my guest. I just don't see it going that far until things get way worse. As said before it brings in way too much money to the state and small communities. There are still plenty of birds to go around and to still put up big shoots even to reach a limit which is hard to do this time of the year period! Just put in your windshield time instead of complaining on the internet and your problems will be solved.


First of all......Canada Geese do not nest in CRP.They nest out in the open as do all geese. So losing 2 million acres of CRP means absolutely nothing to their population. We are only talking about changing the rules for hunting them. As he stated in the first post. There are way to many hunters here in the SE. So he has come up with a way to change that and try to get hunters to go to other parts of the state. Good effort on his part. But I don't think the GNF will do it because farmers don't want to and neither will businesses.


----------



## mntwinsfan

If you don't think losing 350,000 acres of CRP won't affect goose numbers than you are clueless. While geese are open/over water nesters they still utilize wetlands that are currently protected by CRP. Just think how much farming practices have changed in the last 10 years? As soon as that ground comes out of CRP, farmers can tile everything that isn't considered a wetland and if they aren't in the farm program they can tile right through them even if they are considered a wetland. While Canada goose numbers won't be affected like duck and pheasant numbers, it'll certainly have a negative effect on them.


----------



## dakotashooter2

You forgot about another factor that impacts the populations......... large hunting parties..... I'm talking about groups of 6-10 hunters........ Such groups, if hunting several times a week, can be devastating to smaller regional populations. Early season birds consist of family groups and such hunting parties can easily wipe out an entire family group. Put 5 or 6 of these groups in a specific area and that means no offspring come back to nest next year. I hunt alone and last season I could have easily taken a 15 bird limit on at least 1/2 my hunts. I generally stopped at 6-7 but think of the devastation a large party could have done.

The small lake I hunt near has several Islands that the birds nest on. I was told last year the G&F imported raccoons during the nesting season to take out some of the eggs... though the impact, if it happened, sure wasn't obvious to me. The farmers also wanted the G&F to remove the "rest area" status from one of the lakes but I don't see how that would help with the local geese anyway. All it would serve to do is chase the geese out of the area earlier (busting the roost) probably resulting in less geese being harvested and more coming back to nest the next spring and since most of the damage is done during the growing season nothing would really be resolved.

I don't know how long this conservation season will last but for me it is a filler for the lack of a deer season and I will take advantage of it while I can.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Dakota is 100% correct.

Just in one shoot large hunting parties can take out 30-90 birds in a hunt (6-10 guys)....

Lets just do a simple break down.... A group of hunters finds a field with 300 birds in it. They watch and the birds are arriving in groups of 10-15 with a few larger flocks. So ideal conditions. The next day they set up..... 6 guys. So when flocks of 12 show up... they all hit the ground with good shooting. (this has happened many times with people I hunt with). That right there just wiped out a family group for generations to come. If you do that 5 times.... YOU take out 60 for that year plus more to come in the future.

Biologists have proven geese come back to the same area every year and nest. So now you wont have those geese coming back to that area.

Like I have stated before. The early season was not meant to give hunters more days to hunt. It was meant as using hunters as a tool to kill geese and eradicate a problem. It is working in the SE part of the state. :bop:

It has worked in other states... hence why SD and MN didn't have them this year.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Our current generations of hunters have really been spoiled by the hunting opportunities and limits. Most have never hunted under a 1 Canada goose limit, 5 (or was it 3) snow goose limit or 3 duck limit. To those of us up there in age this is a waterfowl gold rush. When I grew up a local Canada goose was a rare, rare sight. I was glad to see them making a comeback in the 90s. I fully understand the purpose of this early season hunt and when the opportunity is gone I will appreciate the time I was able to enjoy it.


----------



## mntwinsfan

Dakota,

Was the person that told you about the raccoons also wearing a tinfoil hat?? Can you honestly believe that??? I've heard some stupid things about controlling goose numbers that the GFP has tried but I can assure you that isn't one of them.


----------



## dakotashooter2

They may have been wearing one... I wasn't buying it due to the fact that raccoons are not going to discriminate between goose eggs and duck eggs, or anything else for that matter. You can't control which eggs they are going to eat so you impact the ducks and shorebirds as much as the geese. I can't see the G&F doing that. Besides we have enough coyotes around that they would probably be as effective.


----------



## jkangas

Hi Everyone,

I have updated the numbers in the original post to reflect the exact numbers of the report from the game and fish.


----------



## Nd3

I just feel like the boys in the SE region are just better hunters than the rest of the state :beer:


----------



## bwfsh

That's because they are all from MN... oke:


----------

